# Tips to make your PC run faster



## dindan (Jul 22, 2006)

i found this in a news website,thought it might e useful. i have jus copied and pasted the content over here. i have done it in my comp and dint have any trouble . if there is anythin wrong in here plz do inform me .

During a typical day at the office there is an excel sheet that has to be made ready, powerpoint presentation arranged, word file to be checked, also some chating to be done online with the girlfriend, and if the system slows down then don't worry.

Here are some tips to turbocharge your Windows Xprience.
First is a hack to make menus display faster. Now first you will have to access the registry. So click on start, then click on run and type in regedit.
The one for the start menu is HKEY_USERS, then you can see a string of numbers like S-1-5-21-etc.
Select one, click on control panel and then, desktop and finally MenuShowDelay.
Now lower this number to somewhere between 25 and 75 since the default number is 400, the menu shows up in double time.

Now if XP is taking too long to say shutdown you could try out this hack.
Type regedit to enter the registry.
Goto HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then SYSTEM followed by CurrentControlSet then Control, then, Session Manager, and finally, Memory Management.
Now change the value of ClearPageFileAtShutdown to 0.
Close the Registry, and restart your computer. Your shutdown time would now have been reduced significantly.

But you if did not follow what has been said above then you know that techies can be schizophrenic too.

So I went online to scout for a software which could do all the dirty work for me. The result is CCleaner or in layman terms Crap cleaner.

Available at http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp Cleaner is a system optimization and privacy tool which allows you to access complex tweaks quickly and easily and whats more, its free.

On a parting note in case your Windows XP is still slow then how about using a paper and a pencil.


----------

